# L & I.J. White



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I found this at the flea market today, A L & I J White 1 1/2" roughing gouge. 18" overall.

I had just bought a Crown tools roughing gouge but the thing is a beast. I could not pass it up for $20.00

Anyone have any info on the company?


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

That would be brothers Leonard & Ichabod Jewett White who set up shop in Buffalo, NY in 1837. They enjoyed a reputation for creating edge tools second to none.
Go here for everything you could ever want to know about them:
http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-edgeTools/WhiteL&I.J.Co/WhiteL&I.J.Co-index.asp


----------

